# glow in the dark transfer paper



## Kysmiley1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Has anyone used the glo-jo transfer paper for glow in the dark images. Is it a transperant background or does the image have to be weeded. any other information you may offer would be great.
Pat


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Pat. Haven't used a glo-jo transfer paper, but I think there are also available glow-in-the-dark vinyl/flex materials for cutting on a cutter/plotter like the Roland GX-24. Just an added infor for you!


----------



## EnergyJenny (Mar 5, 2010)

Just picked up the Glo-Jo Paper going to try it out today.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I have not used that brand, but one that I have seen you are printing on and weeding an actual film.


----------



## EnergyJenny (Mar 5, 2010)

I am reading the instructions now.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

EnergyJenny said:


> Just picked up the Glo-Jo Paper going to try it out today.


Keep us up to date with your experiences with this transfer paper. Who is the supplier? What does it cost? Many questions when a new product comes out.


----------



## EnergyJenny (Mar 5, 2010)

Not self weeding which I knew going in, but it is kind of hard to cut, it broke the tip off my x-acto knife but I could be applying too much pressure, I took it into our bathroom at work and it was not real bright, so it was kind of a pain to work with and the results were not that bright. I am tweaking to see if it was my image or if it is the actual paper, I took some photos and I hope to post them tomorrow.


----------



## user139581 (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes I used Glo-Jo InkJet Heat Transfer Paper, it is very bright and I have a t-shirt I made over a year ago and it still glows very bright.

You can buy it at Transfer Paper, Heat Press, Heat Transfer Vinyl, Sublimation - Coastal Business

Yes you can use the GX24 cutter.


----------



## Fidel (May 6, 2010)

I use a different manufacturer, but probably similar rules will apply:
- It is not a transfer paper, rather heat transfer vinyl, thus I have no idea why you thought it would be "self weeding"
- The one I use is a tiny bit thicker than the regular vinyls used, but I don't think I raised the cutter pressure. It does weed a tiny bit differently than the premium vinyls, it feels sort of like thin leather. Just learn to use it.
- For the glow effect to be best, the vinyl needs to be "charged" = leave it on sunlight or inside with a good light source for a couple hours. If you get a roll of it, unwrap it, of course it won't glow - most of the material has been shaded.

When taken into a bathroom, a 20x20cm piece lights up the room so you can acutually see everything pretty good, at least ours does.


----------



## user139581 (Apr 22, 2011)

Fidel said:


> I use a different manufacturer, but probably similar rules will apply:
> - It is not a transfer paper, rather heat transfer vinyl, thus I have no idea why you thought it would be "self weeding"
> - The one I use is a tiny bit thicker than the regular vinyls used, but I don't think I raised the cutter pressure. It does weed a tiny bit differently than the premium vinyls, it feels sort of like thin leather. Just learn to use it.
> - For the glow effect to be best, the vinyl needs to be "charged" = leave it on sunlight or inside with a good light source for a couple hours. If you get a roll of it, unwrap it, of course it won't glow - most of the material has been shaded.
> ...


 If possible can you send me the URL link to the site with with the Glow Vinyl  Because I really don't like the feel of the transfer paper one  and if I find something better I will upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

There are preferred vendors listed on the left that sell glow or reflective vinyl. Check them out.


----------

